
Draw.io vs Code Integration - thunderbong
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hediet.vscode-drawio
======
nitinreddy88
Title should be Draw.io VSCode Integration. It looks like Draw.io vs Code
Integration comparison

------
Gehinnn
Here is the link to the source on github: [https://github.com/hediet/vscode-
drawio](https://github.com/hediet/vscode-drawio)

